# Plotted a 9 mile line off shore.



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had a few members looking for map sites to determine the 9 mile boundary. I went to Google Earth and plotted (to start with) 10 points and their nine mile coordinates off shore. These are very close, as I had the map exploded at each point. All shoreline points are in the surf. Plotted in KM








<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">A-1a 30° 7'36.17"N 87°30'43.21"W<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">A-2a 30° 9'20.68"N 87°23'49.13"W<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">A-3a 30°10'47.28"N 87°16'46.72"W<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">A-4a 30°10'46.71"N 87°17'13.32"W<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">A-5a 30°10'12.12"N 87°11'3.65"W<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">A-6a 30°11'18.40"N 87° 4'18.30"W<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">A-7a 30°12'45.18"N 86°56'36.01"W<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">A-8a 30°13'11.30"N 86°53'55.11"W<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">A-9a 30°13'50.26"N 86°49'59.69"W<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">A-10a 30°14'36.35"N 86°42'3.68"W<o></o>


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

That's pretty slick Ron. Thanks!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Which number is the closest to Navarre Beach?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (6/25/2008)*Which number is the closest to Navarre Beach?


Between A-8 and A-9


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Am I missing something here what is the point not trying to be rude?? Capt. John.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Partly because of the offset circle hook law also because on Aug 5 the snapper regs end in Federal waters, so we are trying to tie some up for later. Oh yes and thanks Tunaman for the insight.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. John (6/25/2008)*Am I missing something here what is the point not trying to be rude?? Capt. John.


I've had a few request about Gulf maps that I had links for, a couple asking what the "Magic" number was to the 9 mile mark. Was fooling around with Google and thought I'd have some fun plotting out a 9 mile contour line. And YES because of the different reef fish rules and creel on the now endangered, elusive Red Snapper.


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

OR, Ron , you could get off your fat wallet and buy a new chartpoltter that doesn't use tubes. You might find that the newer models have the line drawn for you so you don't even need your bifocals, that is if you could remember where you left them,:moon


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

I was one of the requestors who asked Ron for a little help. I have some new numbers and wanted to plot them in the comfort of home, not on my map plotter on the boat.

*That was the point for me and thanks Ron!!*


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *1923 (6/25/2008)*OR, Ron , you could get off your fat wallet and buy a new chartpoltter that doesn't use tubes. You might find that the newer models have the line drawn for you so you don't even need your bifocals, that is if you could remember where you left them,:moon










How'd you know my wife calls me cheap....I call it frugal. By the way I don't wear bifocals....I wear two different strength contacts (one in each eye) and don't misplace them.:doh Got tired of "where in the hell did I leave my glasses":banghead


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a "chip" to go in my Garmin. It has the 9 mile line on it, sure takes away the "am I in state waters" question. Sea-r-cy


----------

